# What kind of chicken?



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

I bought some buff Orpington's from tractor supply store. I bought 6 of them. And at first they all looked the same, but 3 of them are now white and light brown. I tried to down load pictures but doesn't seem to be working. I'll have my wife try to down load some. But any help to this would be helpful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

That is why I don't buy there any more. The kids were looking at photos of red hens today to really identify my oldest RIR which I know isn't one. She was bought there 3 years ago. However her eggs are a deep red brown color. The kids found one like her today it's the cherry egger. I was shocked to find that out. We knew what 2 of the other RIR's were but not her. We ended up with a strange bunch of reds. Cherry egger, red star, and a red ranger, and the last one I don't know what it is. But that is how tractor supply does things.

What we bought as a special breed just for tractor supply was actually GLW's go figure.


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

Lol! Wow..... That's crazy! Well I guess I'll have to see how things turn out. And what eggs I get! you would think they would make sure things like that wouldn't happen! But oh well! They seem like really good birds so far! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

b_elms said:


> Lol! Wow..... That's crazy! Well I guess I'll have to see how things turn out. And what eggs I get! you would think they would make sure things like that wouldn't happen! But oh well! They seem like really good birds so far!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Yeah mine were all good birds, just wasn't what we payed for though, however once they get big enough to see what they really are you can't get your money back for them. So its danged if you do and danged if you don't deal. We still have 3 of those older girls. However I told hubby it was a big lesson learned. The last GLW female, lays white eggs. Which normal GLW's do not, and she is so tiny, She is now in with my little Mexican rooster because she is so tiny.

If you want show or breeding quality never get them at tractor supply.


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

That's a good way to look at it! Not much I can do at this point. I just hope that what ever they are they will lay as much as the buff's and are friendly. From what I have found online they look like a ISA brown. But I am not sure. I am going to try an get some pictures so people will have a better idea.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

b_elms said:


> That's a good way to look at it! Not much I can do at this point. I just hope that what ever they are they will lay as much as the buff's and are friendly. From what I have found online they look like a ISA brown. But I am not sure. I am going to try an get some pictures so people will have a better idea.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Next year you may want to give cackle hatchery a look, they have some good show and breeding quality chicks, and prices are good. That is if you plan on adding to your flock by then.

I got my order in this morning for this years new babies. Turkens, Buff Orpingtons, and more Delaware pullets. I can't wait to get them.

Hope to see your photos soon.


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

These are my buff Orpington's from TSC. Lol when we bought them they looked nice and yellow! But now not sure what I have? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

There are no Buff Orpingtons in that picture. They look all like red sex-links


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

Are they a good to have for meat and laying? 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## lauriep (Feb 7, 2014)

Great egg layers for the first year and a half


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

troyer said:


> There are no Buff Orpingtons in that picture. They look all like red sex-links


Was just going to say those look like golden comets. That is what our smarty was. He was lucky to have gotten them I found one place selling them for $8 each last week.


----------



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

Look like our red sexlinks. Great layers and friendly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Hollowmoon (Apr 5, 2014)

I got my Amber sex-links from TSC and they are great! All of them has lived and are heathy. Maybe they just got them mixed up...what I did is ask the worker what breed they are and they went to the computer and found out. 


~Olivia


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

They seem to be really friendly birds. They get along really well with all my other birds. It sounds like I may have lucked out by getting these!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

